
Need advice for interviews - csmajor
I was suspended for academic dishonesty. What should i tell recruiters who ask for my transcripts?
======
thefastlane
this is probably the least of your worries. i've never encountered an employer
that asked for transcripts.

the real question here is: you need to triage and eventually resolve how you'd
like to move forward with your academic experience -- you need to decide if
you want your bachelor's someday. if the answer is yes, then, i would highly
suggest that, when the time is right, you navigate the bureaucracy of your
university and attempt somehow to achieve some kind of agreement involving
clemency and the ability to resume courses. and/or find a way to transfer to
another university, or something.

in the meantime, you could leave your academic record off your resume
altogether, if you like. if you don't have a degree, and you don't plan to get
one right now, then you essentially have nothing to put in your academic
section.

------
JSeymourATL
Personal disclosure-- especially disclosing a mistake, is a desirable
management characteristic.

Be upfront and matter-of-fact about your situation. Add anything you've
learned and why it won't happen again.

Incidentally, you'll likely find the actual hiring manager more understanding
than a bozo recruiter.

